# Who said there's no bass in Gulf Breeze



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Here is a nice pic of a Hog I caught in GB this afternoon.....

caught her on a Bass Assassin jerk bait, white w/fleck.....I didn't have a scale on me, but I'll guess she's 7 & 1/2 if not more...

I missed 2 others that were as big or bigger than this, man that storm today had them jumpin on the shore...

all in all I caught 25 bass w/ a few nice Bream in the mix....didn't keep a 1, just shot some photos of em....:takephoto


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

purty fish! is this a public pond?


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

It's a delicate situation...public yes, but no also.....



you really have to pick your days, & times.....although it can be dangerous at times...


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

A rainy days a good time to fish a golf course....did ya catch 1 of those tiny poons we used to catch there?


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

no poons this time, but plenty of nice bass...lots of them had lesions on them.

I've heard that if too many fish are in a pond they'll begin to develop these lesions, won't keep em ...

Definitely wouldn't try & eat them, but there's no more fun to be had on light tackle than these buggers.....

good luck all...here's a pic of one of the bream with these lesions.....










Anyone know what causes these?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

if it's a pond on a golf course it's a wonder they don't glow in the dark with all the chemicals they use on most golf courses now days. that could account for some of the sores. i would not eat them.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Bass, that one is almost a keeper for the wall!


----------

